# What bands use A# tuning?



## InDeathIsDeath (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi 
I'm new here 

I want to tune my guitar to A# (no drop)
what metal bands (or non metal bands  ) do you know that play with this kinda tuning? 


shot  !


----------



## fps (Jun 1, 2013)

Cannibal Corpse, Nevermore, Meshuggah pre-Nothing are the first that spring to mind


----------



## Chuck (Jun 1, 2013)

Erra, and I think Parkway Drive on some songs


----------



## Toxin (Jun 1, 2013)

Sybreed
though they're drop Bb


----------



## trianglebutt (Jun 1, 2013)

In Flames

EDIT: oh, thought you were talking about drop A#, my bad.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jun 1, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Erra, and I think Parkway Drive on some songs


No, those are dropped

Also Hypocrisy plays in A# standard and drop G#


----------



## Basti (Jun 1, 2013)

Cannibal Corpse? What songs? 

Also Jeff Loomis, Morbid Angel, (Dream Theatre maybe?) 

And this


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 1, 2013)

I believe the contortionist played in A# standard on 7strings on there newer album intrinsic


----------



## Basti (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh there's also Obscura's Vortex Omnivium, if you can actually play it 

edit: How could I forget! Sepultura used that tuning in Ratamahatta and I think Roots Bloody Roots


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty sure Morbid Angel's seven string stuff is also in A#/Bb

Edit: oops someone beat me to it

Edit 2: Aeon is another band I think uses that tuning on sevens


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 1, 2013)

Sepultura has alternated between D standard and Bb(A#) standard on everything after Roots (Against, Nation, Roorback, Dante, A-Lex and Kairos). While they did use the tuning on Roots as well I believe it's a few cents off.

My personal favorite is probably Roorback, opening song "Come Back Alive" is in this tuning and it's pretty fun.


----------



## Mike (Jun 1, 2013)

The Ghost Inside


----------



## Shredenvain (Jun 1, 2013)

Cannibal corpse has used A# pretty much on every thing since gore obsessed. A few songs are tuned lower in G# like Death walking terror and I think decency defied.


----------



## Basti (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmm, I'll keep an eye on this thread


----------



## ncfiala (Jun 1, 2013)

Loomis and Cooley


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 3, 2013)

Certain songs on The Contortionist's Intrinsic are in A# Standard. Not standard, but both Tesseract and Monuments play in an A# Open tuning. It looks like this: A# F A# D# F A# D# (Or Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb, if you prefer).


----------



## Chuck (Jun 3, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> No, those are dropped
> 
> Also Hypocrisy plays in A# standard and drop G#



Yeah I realized after I posted that he meant standard, though it wouldn't be hard to transcribe, jesus


----------

